# i915 with xf86-video-i810-2.0.0 won't use correct resolution

## tuxificator

After emerge -u world i experienced some problems with my gfx. The panel is 1400x1050 and the video bios is patched to support this resolution.

The resolution worked with previous version of the driver. After upgrading to gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6 the old 2006 x11-drm won't compile any longer and the new 2007 release requires xf86-video-i810-2.0.0.

I already tried various modifications in my xorg.conf without result.

Below my xorg.conf's Device, Screen and Monitor Sections as well as /var/log/Xorg.0.log

xorg.conf

```

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

#        Option     "DRI"                          "true"

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Option      "PageFlip"                  "true"

      #  Option     "MonitorLayout"             "LFP,CRT"

        Option       "MonitorLayout"      "LVDS,AUTO"

#   Option      "MonitorLayout"      "TV,LFP"

#   Option      "Clone"                     "true"

   Option      "VBERestore"                "true"

        Option      "DRI"                       "true"

        Option      "AGPMode"                   "8"

        Option      "AGPFastWrite"              "true"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip"            "true"

        Option      "DisplayInfo"               "FALSE"

        Option      "VideoRam"                  "32768"

        Identifier  "Intel i855 internal"

#        Driver      "i810"

   Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corp."

        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

        Screen      0

#   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI"     "true"

   Option       "BusID" "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier    "Default monitor"

    Option        "DPMS"

    HorizSync 31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50-60

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Option        "UseEdidFreqs" "False" 

    Identifier    "Default Screen"

#    Device        "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

    Device         "Intel i855 internal"

    Monitor       "Default monitor"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option      "Accel" "true"

#EndSection 

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth        1

        Modes        "1024x768"

   Virtual 1024 768

   Viewport 0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth        4

        Modes        "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   Virtual 1400 1050

   Viewport 0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth        8

        Modes        "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   Virtual 1400 1050

   Viewport 0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth        15

        Modes        "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   Virtual 1400 1050

   Viewport 0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth        16

        Modes        "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   Virtual 1400 1050

   Viewport 0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth        24

        Modes        "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   Virtual 1400 1050

   Viewport 0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth        32

        Modes        "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   Virtual 1400 1050

   Viewport 0 0

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

X.0.log

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux sauron 2.6.20-gentoo-r6 #1 Mon Apr 23 22:09:43 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 22 April 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr 23 23:53:43 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Default monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Intel i855 internal"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Wiimote"

(**) FontPath set to:

   unix/:7100,

   /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc,

   /usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic,

   /usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/local/share/fonts

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81da9a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 10cf,12d7 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2592 card 10cf,12d9 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2792 card 10cf,12d9 rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,2668 card 10cf,1326 rev 04 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2662 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 10cf,12e8 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 10cf,12e8 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 10cf,12e8 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 10cf,12e8 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 10cf,12e9 rev 04 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d4 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 10cf,12e4 rev 04 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 10cf,12e5 rev 04 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2653 card 10cf,12e6 rev 04 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 10cf,12e7 rev 04 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,167d card 10cf,1300 rev 11 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:03:0: chip 1217,7134 card 2001,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 06:03:2: chip 1217,7120 card 10cf,131e rev 00 class 08,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:05:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2702 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:06:0: chip 104c,8026 card 10cf,1162 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,6,10), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (6:3:0), (6,7,10), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xb0080000/19, 0xc0000000/28, 0xb0040000/18, I/O @ 0x1400/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0x34000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb0204800 - 0xb0204fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb0205000 - 0xb0205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb0204000 - 0xb02040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0004400 - 0xb00047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x000014c0 - 0x000014df (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000014a0 - 0x000014af (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001408 - 0x0000140b (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000014b0 - 0x000014b7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000140c - 0x0000140f (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000014b8 - 0x000014bf (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001410 - 0x0000141f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x0000149f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001460 - 0x0000147f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001440 - 0x0000145f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001420 - 0x0000143f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x00001407 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb0204800 - 0xb0204fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb0205000 - 0xb0205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb0204000 - 0xb02040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0004400 - 0xb00047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x000014c0 - 0x000014df (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000014a0 - 0x000014af (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001408 - 0x0000140b (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000014b0 - 0x000014b7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000140c - 0x0000140f (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000014b8 - 0x000014bf (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001410 - 0x0000141f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x0000149f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001460 - 0x0000147f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001440 - 0x0000145f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001420 - 0x0000143f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x00001407 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0204800 - 0xb0204fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0205000 - 0xb0205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0204000 - 0xb02040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0004400 - 0xb00047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000014c0 - 0x000014df (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000014a0 - 0x000014af (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001408 - 0x0000140b (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000014b0 - 0x000014b7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000140c - 0x0000140f (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000014b8 - 0x000014bf (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001410 - 0x0000141f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x0000149f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001460 - 0x0000147f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001440 - 0x0000145f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001420 - 0x0000143f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x00001407 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//keyboard_drv.so

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 915GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0204800 - 0xb0204fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0205000 - 0xb0205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0204000 - 0xb02040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0004400 - 0xb00047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000014c0 - 0x000014df (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000014a0 - 0x000014af (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001408 - 0x0000140b (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000014b0 - 0x000014b7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000140c - 0x0000140f (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000014b8 - 0x000014bf (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001410 - 0x0000141f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x0000149f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001460 - 0x0000147f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001440 - 0x0000145f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001420 - 0x0000143f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x00001407 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0204800 - 0xb0204fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0205000 - 0xb0205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0204000 - 0xb02040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0004400 - 0xb00047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000014c0 - 0x000014df (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000014a0 - 0x000014af (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001408 - 0x0000140b (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000014b0 - 0x000014b7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000140c - 0x0000140f (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000014b8 - 0x000014bf (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001410 - 0x0000141f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x0000149f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001460 - 0x0000147f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001440 - 0x0000145f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001420 - 0x0000143f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x00001407 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [37] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [38] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) intel(0): Option "accel" "true"

(**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "true"

(**) intel(0): Option "PageFlip" "true"

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 915GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "915GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xB0080000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Default monitor

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOB DDC Bus" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): SDVO device VID/DID: 02:3C.06, clock range 25.0MHz - 200.0MHz, input 1: Y, input 2: N, output 1: Y, output 2: N

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  107.89  1280 1356 1468 1688  1024 1038 1041 1066 (63.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x85.0  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync (91.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x85.0  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync (85.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x768"x54.8   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync (44.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output TMDS-1

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x1024

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(**) intel(0): Will try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MS[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0204800 - 0xb0204fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0205000 - 0xb0205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb0204000 - 0xb02040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xb0004400 - 0xb00047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x00001400 - 0x00001407 (0x8) IS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000014c0 - 0x000014df (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000014a0 - 0x000014af (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001408 - 0x0000140b (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000014b0 - 0x000014b7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000140c - 0x0000140f (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000014b8 - 0x000014bf (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001410 - 0x0000141f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00001480 - 0x0000149f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00001460 - 0x0000147f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00001440 - 0x0000145f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00001420 - 0x0000143f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x00001407 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [41] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [42] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 110080 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 440316 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

          large DRI memory manager reservation:

(WW) intel(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 10 pages failed

   (Cannot allocate memory)

(II) intel(0): Allocating 4170 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Success.

(II) intel(0): Increasing the scanline pitch to allow tiling mode (1408 -> 2048).

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00027fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00028000-0x00037fff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000-0x007bffff: Core cursor (4 kB, 0x0ed91000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x007c0000-0x007c3fff: ARGB cursor (16 kB, 0x13c30000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x007c4000-0x007c4fff: Core cursor (4 kB, 0x0f36a000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x007c5000-0x007c8fff: ARGB cursor (16 kB, 0x1c4a0000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x007c9000-0x007c9fff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x1233e000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x01000000-0x01ffffff: back buffer (8448 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02000000-0x02ffffff: depth buffer (8448 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x04000000-0x07ffffff: front buffer (44560 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x08000000-0x09ffffff: DRI memory manager (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0a000000-0x0bffffff: textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is tiled

(II) intel(0): back buffer is tiled

(II) intel(0): depth buffer is tiled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) intel(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0bb5000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0bb5000 to 0xb7c2e000

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc4000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xb0080000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xc0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] init sarea width,height = 1400 x 1050 (pitch 2048)

(II) intel(0): [drm] Mapping front buffer

(II) intel(0): [drm] Front Buffer = 0x28800000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Back Buffer = 0xc1000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Depth Buffer = 0xc2000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] textures = 0xca000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping enabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x007c0000 (pgoffset 1984)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x007c4000 (pgoffset 1988)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x007c5000 (pgoffset 1989)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x007c9000 (pgoffset 1993)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 6 at 0x01000000 (pgoffset 4096)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 7 at 0x02000000 (pgoffset 8192)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 5 at 0x04000000 (pgoffset 16384)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 8 at 0x0a000000 (pgoffset 40960)

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS-1 is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 17

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(WW) intel(0): Option "MonitorLayout" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "VBERestore" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "DisplayInfo" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "VideoRam" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "BusID" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "UseEdidFreqs" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 270

(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Configured Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(**) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

(--) Synaptics Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event4

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "true"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5100"

(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

(**) Option "RTCornerButton" "0"

(**) Option "RBCornerButton" "0"

(--) Synaptics Touchpad touchpad found

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) Synaptics Touchpad: always reports core events

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Wiimote"

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Synaptics Touchpad" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Synaptics Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event4

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

(--) Synaptics Touchpad touchpad found

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!

(II) intel(0): Damage tracking initialized for page flipping

```

How do i tell xorg that my screen is 1400x1050?

And how do I tell it that my Default Screen is connected to LVDS?

Thanks in Advance

Andreas

----------

## Der P@te

Got a similiar problem with x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.0.0 after installing the new version from 1.7.4 my resolution went to 800x600. 1024x768 is the nativ working Version with 1.7.4

----------

## tuxificator

Seems like a driver problem/error though.

```

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

```

Now how do i tell the driver to *not* think my panel can't handle 1400x1050

----------

## acevery

I have the same problem.

After I upgrade from i810-1.7.4 to i810-2.0.0, my pannel's native resolution 1280x768  didn't work,  and the characters in the screen also become squares.

----------

## Phenax

This may be of some significance.

http://www.reactivated.net/weblog/archives/2007/04/widescreen-intel-video-bios-hack-no-longer-needed/

and

http://www.tetromino.net/blog/2007/04/25/manual-modesetting-for-xf86-video-intel/

----------

## acevery

Thanks so much, I will  try it at once  :Smile: 

----------

## acevery

 *Phenax wrote:*   

> This may be of some significance.
> 
> http://www.reactivated.net/weblog/archives/2007/04/widescreen-intel-video-bios-hack-no-longer-needed/
> 
> and
> ...

 

  After trying this, I the driver get LVDS as  PipeB, but still couldn't set the right mode, 

```
(II) intel(0): Not using mode "1280x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
```

  it seems that the proverty that DDC returned is not correct.

```

(II) intel(0):             HTOTAL_B: 0x069703ff (1024 active, 1688 total)

(II) intel(0):             HBLANK_B: 0x0617047f (1152 start, 1560 end)

(II) intel(0):              HSYNC_B: 0x051f04af (1200 start, 1312 end)

(II) intel(0):             VTOTAL_B: 0x032102ff (768 active, 802 total)

(II) intel(0):             VBLANK_B: 0x032102ff (768 start, 802 end)

(II) intel(0):              VSYNC_B: 0x03080302 (771 start, 777 end)

```

----------

## acevery

I find the driver probe the mode both from bios and through DDC, the result from bios is right, but DDC not.  However the driver drop the bios result, so  I modify i830_lvds.c in  the source, force driver use the mode  from bios, and the resoluton could be correct now. 

However,  When I set Option  "AccelMethod"  "EXA" in xorg.conf.  /etc/init.d/xdm start will cause system to hang.  I have to use "XXA" as the 1.7.4 driver.

the output of diff -urN:

```

diff -urN xf86-video-intel-2.0.0/src/i830_lvds.c xf86-video-intel-2.0.0-1/src/i830_lvds.c

--- xf86-video-intel-2.0.0/src/i830_lvds.c      2007-04-06 14:02:34.000000000 +0800

+++ xf86-video-intel-2.0.0-1/src/i830_lvds.c    2007-04-27 14:51:42.000000000 +0800

@@ -472,21 +472,11 @@

      */

     bios_mode = i830_bios_get_panel_mode(pScrn);

     if (bios_mode != NULL) {

+// In P7010, the probed mode is not correct, but bios is right,

+// so direct use bios mode:

        if (pI830->panel_fixed_mode != NULL) {

-           if (pI830->debug_modes &&

-               !xf86ModesEqual(pI830->panel_fixed_mode, bios_mode))

-           {

-               xf86DrvMsg(pScrn->scrnIndex, X_WARNING,

-                          "BIOS panel mode data doesn't match probed data, "

-                          "continuing with probed.\n");

-               xf86DrvMsg(pScrn->scrnIndex, X_INFO, "BIOS mode:\n");

-               xf86PrintModeline(pScrn->scrnIndex, bios_mode);

-               xf86DrvMsg(pScrn->scrnIndex, X_INFO, "probed mode:\n");

-               xf86PrintModeline(pScrn->scrnIndex, pI830->panel_fixed_mode);

-               xfree(bios_mode->name);

-               xfree(bios_mode);

-           }

-       }  else {

+            xf86DrvMsg(pScrn->scrnIndex, X_INFO, "BIOS mode:\n");

+           xf86PrintModeline(pScrn->scrnIndex, bios_mode);

            pI830->panel_fixed_mode = bios_mode;

        }

     } else {

```

----------

## gagern

I experienced the same and posted bug 176501 about it.

So far I have a workaround that is calling the xrandr command line tool in wrapper session script, but I still cannot switch resolution using Ctrl+Alt+Plus and Ctrl+Alt+Minus.

----------

